# teeth brushing



## Kipling krazy (Apr 23, 2013)

When I was growing up I don't think people brushed dogs' teeth, what is the general feeling on this now?


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

My mother in law is a vet and told me to do it from the start. However every time I try to brush Sid's teeth I get holes bitten into my finger! I think as long as they have things to chew on that clean their teeth, it should be fine not to brush them too often. I'm in no way an expert though!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Defonetly brush your dogs teeth, some of the teeth we see at the kennels and in grooming is discussing. A lot of dogs need to be sedated and either have their teeth de scaled or have teeth removed. Insurance might not cover this. 

Brushing prevents this, or at least delayed the treatment till they are older. 

Just watch with some of the dental chews you can get, some have a very high sugar content. 


Brushing also teaches the dog to let you look in there mouth which means if they ever need anything at the vets it will be less hassle. 


Lots of doggy toothpastes on the market, I really like the tropiclean tooth gel, ot ment to be a non brush one but I like to use the brush as well.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I try my best with Lola but she hates it!! She runs away from me! 

Nina is a bit more open to the toothbrush, she seems to be about most things!


----------



## Ralph2013 (Aug 23, 2013)

I asked the teeth brushing question at the vets this evening.

I have been told it depends on the diet you are feeding. If you choose a wet food, yes you do need to brush, but for some of the dry foods you don't. 

I would be interested to know what foods people use, perhaps I'll start a new thread if I can't find one already 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The dry food theory has been disproved, if you're ate nothing but ginger nuts and clockers would you still need to brush your teeth?

Also a lot of people add watter to dry food to make it more palatable for the dog. 

Yes dry food dogs have less problems than wet food dogs but it doesn't preven the problem.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We have a toothpaste that is chicken flavored... Frankie just licks but we try to get all his teeth before he gets rid of it all!


----------

